# Netbeans fester Code



## PrinzMartin (8. Nov 2007)

Moin Moin

ich stoße gerade bei meinem Netbeans auf ein Problem. Ich möchte gerne schön übersichtlich, wie ich es schon immer gemacht habe in einer Gui die ganzen Button Actions etc in eine eigene Klasse auslagern. Muss man sicherlich nicht aber wir machen dass im unterricht so (hat auch nen namen dieser Stil). Jetzt erzeugt Netbeans ja aber einen Uneditierbaren Code für seine Gui.... Also kann ich weder sagen, dass die Buttons als Typ cInteraktion (meine klasse) bekommen, noch, dass sie dort ihre Action finden....


gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auszuschalten? Bisher hab ich noch nichts gefunden... aber das müsste doch eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, ob er in seinem Code rumpfuschen möchte oder?


grazie in anticipo

Martin


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2007)

PrinzMartin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auszuschalten? Bisher hab ich noch nichts gefunden... aber das müsste doch eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, ob er in seinem Code rumpfuschen möchte oder?


Ebenso ist es jedem erlaubt seine GUIs selbst zu schreiben (halte ich für den besseren Weg).
Die Codeblocks kannst du nicht ausschalten, da Netbeans Metisse im Gegensatz zum Eclipse VE deinen Code nicht mehr zurückparsen kann.


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Nov 2007)

In NetBeans hast Du nur die Möglichkeit die Ereignisbehandlung durch eine

1. Innere Klasse
2. Anonyme innere Klasse oder
3. Hauptklasse

generieren zu lassen.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass Du die Ereignisse nicht an eine/Deine separate Listener-Klasse weiterleiten kannst.


----------



## PrinzMartin (8. Nov 2007)

naja Guis selber schreiben finde ich sehr umständlich, vor allen dingen, da man den Code ja eigentlich wirklich nicht übersichtlich oder so haben muss, da man ihn ja eigentlich nicht ändern will....

aber ich denke ich werde demnächst einfach eine alibi gui klasse machen, und von da aus den generierten Code in meine richtige Gui klasse einfügen... wenn ich dann änderungen mache, kann ich das in der alibi klasse und dann die Stellen ersetzten und trotzdem gibt es keinen Code blocker......


naja danke trotzdem


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Nov 2007)

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion, das Thema haben wir mehrmals behandelt.
Man kann den Code schon editieren, nur ist diese Funktion nicht offensichtlich.


----------

